

Show HN: Python library for creating ACH files - mpthrapp
https://github.com/morganthrapp/pyACH

======
mpthrapp
This is my first contribution to OSS.

Figured I'd share it here and see if it was helpful for anyone.

Also, I welcome any and all pieces of constructive criticism.

